# Texas Warriors Catfish Classic (Lake Livingston)



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey fellow 2coolers, I am posting this up for a friend of mine, he is putting on this tournament. He will be setting up a 2cool account soon, but till then I will be happy to reply to questions yall might have. You can also stay up to date with this tournament on Facebook at Warrior Cat Rods.

Well the ball is now rolling on the first annual Texas Warriors Catfish Classic. This tournament will be held in early April(date not concrete yet) on Lake Livingston.
This will be a 100% not for profit charity tournament to raise money for wounded veterans and veterans suffering from PTSD. Our goal is to raise as much money as possible to help these heroes live a normal life. We will be announcing our partner charity soon.
This will be a 2 person team tournament with a 3rd person being a local wounded veteran that we will pair up with teams for the tournament. Entry fee will be $200 with a 100% payback on entry fees. We will utilize sponsorship funds and money raised at the silent auction and calcutta to raise funds for the vets. This way its a win win for teams participating.
More details coming soon. Teams from all over the country are already giving me their verbal commitment so this should be big!! If you're interested in helping out feel free to message me on Facebook at Warrior Cat Rods!! Warrior Cat Rods will be a sponsor of this tournement but it is not in anyway affiliated with Warrior Cat. Thanks


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

No better cause than this one. Good Luck and keep us posted !!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Count team Red-Fin in for this worthy cause. Our veterans who sacrificed all for the rest of us need our support.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree 100% Loy! Glad to hear you will joining us.

Red


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Rivercat, can you post up the location and times for the auction and weigh in when they become available, for those of us that don't do Facebook?


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yep sure will. SeaOx


Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Update*

Check it out! Here are the sponsors so far! And also the payout scale!
Red


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

RED do you know the bag limit for weigh in? Early April could be interesting on the lake the weather is so unpredictable and the Shad may or may not be on the bulk head.
Sounds like a time for good cause.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

It is a 3 fish weigh in, no size limit. Fish must be alive, this is a catch and release tournament.

Red


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks Red, CT and I plan on being there good Lord willing .


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

You won't want to miss out on this! Check out this awesome drawing for the first 25 boats registered! REGISTRATION OPENS NOVEMBER 1st AT NOON.

Red


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rivercat1860 said:


> You won't want to miss out on this! Check out this awesome drawing for the first 25 boats registered! REGISTRATION OPENS NOVEMBER 1st AT NOON.
> 
> Red


 CT and I are registered boat 6 ,Team Fish It.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sweet! For anybody else you still have time to get in the top 25 so you will be entered in the prize pack. 

Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok folks, the Texas Warriors Catfish Classic will be here before you know it! There is still time to get in on the first 25 boats drawing. They have had many people say they are going to fish it, but not many have registered yet. So if you plan on coming please sign up, it will help them to have an idea of how many might show up. This helps with the planning of the day and it also helps get more sponsors! It is going to be a great day of being in the beautiful outdoors fishing, and being able to give a little back to the Men & Women who have given so much for our Freedom! This tournament is partnered up with WWW.MIGHTYOAKSPROGRAM.ORG .
You can check everything out at https://www.twcctourney.com/ . Thanks

Red


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this a rod and reel tournament? Or what are he rules?


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Just looked up rules


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok good. There is a complete list of rules and regulations on the website listed above, along with all the other information.

Red


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Could you post up past results? Or how many pounds has it been on average to place?


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

This is the week folks, ya'll won't want to miss this tournament. It's going to be a good time with some pretty awesome catfishermen! You can register all week up till Friday at 5 pm. Captains meeting starts at 6pm on Friday. We are at 25 boats right now, first place alone is over $3,000!!!!

Red


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

I believe we were boat 25. Nothing like fishing for a good cause. Looking forward to it


----------



## taylorhook (Mar 2, 2010)

As an old veteran myself I would like to volunteer to help in any way I can, as a deckmate on any boat or help at weigh in just pm me or call Kevin 281-239-4139


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rivercat1860 said:


> This is the week folks, ya'll won't want to miss this tournament. It's going to be a good time with some pretty awesome catfishermen! You can register all week up till Friday at 5 pm. Captains meeting starts at 6pm on Friday. We are at 25 boats right now, first place alone is over $3,000!!!!
> 
> Red


See you guys Friday , great cause and some great fishermen and women coming from across the country, Mother nature blessed us with a mid week front rather than on the weekend.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Me and a buddy will be there too


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yep it's muddy and flowing up here on the north end. Hopefully some good fish get turned in tomorrow!

Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Tournament results!*

Ok here are the results from the weekend! The Texas warriors catfish classic ended up raising $2,534 for the Mighty Oaks Warrior program! Also a few of there veterans were able to pair up with a couple of the teams to fish. It truly is a great organization and I'm glad we got to play a small part with it. First place and big fish went to Sky Brock with a total of 46.7 lbs, congrats to him! Second place went to me Red/Josh Magouirk with a total of 39.2 lbs. And third place went to Dewayne Bullard and Morris Taymon with a total of 26.65 lbs congrats guys! I want to personally give a big shout out to John Adams and Amy Rachall and many others for putting on a 5star tournament! It was a fun couple of days, very organized, and some great people there that share the love of this sport just as we do. We got to meet some new folks from out of town and out of state. And got to catch up with the ones we already knew. There was some big players from out of state that have caught catfish that most catfishermen or women only dream of catching! That being said I thought it was pretty cool that the top three teams were none other then some of us local Texas catfishermen! Thanks to all who came out and supported this great tournament! And to those who couldn't make it there is always next year, and I'm sure it will be even bigger and better next year.

Red

Sorry I'm having issue's getting pictures to load. Will hopefully have them up tomorrow.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Way to go Red! I figured Sky would be somewhere at the top.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

It was an awesome event , Congrats to Sky and Red and my partner CT (Morris).
Some good fish turned in on a tough day, the river looked like a chocolate malt and the lake the Gulf of Mexico.ting on a 

Thanks John for putting on a first class tournament and Big Frig Coolers for sponsoring us. It was a pleasure to have Veteran Dustin on board and see him catch some fish. It was worth the day seeing him smile and enjoy the day on the water.


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

Awesome tournament and great time. I was glad our veteran caught big fish and had a good time. We ended up 1 place out of the money but will be back at it next year.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 2


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 3


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 4


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 5


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 6


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 7


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 8


----------

